# mini rant - puppy wee



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Just saw a post from another forum saying they left their puppy and it wee'd all over the livingroom and they were so disappointed as it hadn't done it before so the person who was popping over to let them out obviously hadn't done so frequently enough.

This woman had left her cat and her puppy in the house while she went on holiday for NINE DAYS!


----------

